# RAM iMac G5 PPC



## Onmac (29 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour a tous, 
J'aimerais rajouté de la RAM dans mon iMac G5 PPC, 2GHz.
Je ne sais pas du tout quel modèle choisir n'y la quantité max que support ma machine.
Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## Invité (29 Octobre 2010)

L'iMac, avec ou sans iSight ?
Le max c'est deux barrettes de 1Go.
Si c'est sans iSight c'est de la PC-3200 sinon c'est de la PC-4200

regarde chez Macway par ex, et filtre en fonction de ton modèle


----------



## Onmac (29 Octobre 2010)

Ok merci, oui, c'est sans iSight.


----------



## KERRIA (6 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour

Menu "Pomme" = A propose de ce Mac = plus d'informations = mémoire et tu as la caractéristique des barrettes ......

Et en tête du présent Forum tu as ceci de très bien fait :

http://forums.macg.co/mac-ppc-g3-g4-g5/encyclopedie-les-memoires-des-mac-de-bureau-240136.html

Bon week end


----------



## lepetitpiero (6 Novembre 2010)

Il te faut de la DDR 400Mhz PC 3200  genre ça http://www.macway.com/fr/product/37...e-elec-sd-ddr-400-pc3200-garantie-10-ans.html où ça http://www.macway.com/fr/product/37...e-elec-sd-ddr-400-pc3200-garantie-10-ans.html


----------



## Onmac (7 Novembre 2010)

Ok, merci pour votre aide ! 
J'ai lu qu'il faut monter la RAM par paire. Pourquoi? 
Es-ce que je peut monter un barrette de 512 et une de 1GO?
Ce mac sera pour mon usage personnel, pas besoin de mettre 2Go.Pour le moment sur Tiger, si je démarre iTunes, Safari et Entourage et PhotoShop, il est un peu long.
Encore merci.


----------



## lepetitpiero (7 Novembre 2010)

si ta machine est mono-processeur alors il n'est pas nécessaire de montre des barrettes par paire.


----------



## iMacounet (7 Novembre 2010)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> si ta machine est mono-processeur alors il n'est pas nécessaire de montre des barrettes par paire.


Tous les iMac G5 sont mono processeur.


----------



## Invité (7 Novembre 2010)

Apple explique ce qu'il en est (avec une pointe d'humour ! Incroyable, non  )


----------



## lepetitpiero (7 Novembre 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Tous les iMac G5 sont mono processeur.



oui c'est vrai tu as raison.  Bref, il peut donc mettre une barrette de 512 avec une barrette de 1Go


----------



## Invité (7 Novembre 2010)

Rien à voir avec le bi-processeur, voir le lien plus haut.


----------



## lepetitpiero (7 Novembre 2010)

oui je sais mais ce n'est pas une obligation, une contrainte technique donc il peut associer deux barrettes différentes même si c'est bien mieux de faire une paire


----------



## Invité (7 Novembre 2010)

Effectivement, c'est possible de mixer.
Mais c'est un peu dommage de ne pas profiter d'un bus de 128 bits, non ?
Après, c'est vrai qu'acheter 2 barrettes identiques, c'est pas pareil financièrement parlant


----------



## Onmac (9 Novembre 2010)

Merci, 
Oui, Je suis près a mettre le prix mais bon pas claqué 200euros non plus juste pour que le rendement soit un peu meilleurs, comme citer, c'est pour mon usage personnel. 
Pas besoin que la fenêtre soit ouverte avant d'avoir cliqué.

Bonne soirée


----------



## Onmac (18 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir,

J'ai acheté de la RAM 1go de Kingston, en DDR PC-3200, je ne l'ai pas encore ouverte car elle fait 5mm de plus que la précédente en hauteur. (Acheté sur Amazon.fr)

De ce fait, je voulais être sur qu'elle soit compatible avant tout usage.

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Invité (18 Novembre 2010)

Ben regarde à quelle hauteur pourrait se trouver l'obstacle à ces 5mm !
Je ne pense pas qu'il y en ait, mais vérifie


----------



## Onmac (19 Novembre 2010)

C'est bon, elle fonctionne.

Merci de votre aide


----------

